# سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

*دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ... 
(متى 28: 18)
السؤال
الاب دفع السلطان لمن ؟
هل الى لاهوت الابن ؟
أم الى الناسوت ؟
و سلامى للجميع 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> *دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ...
> (متى 28: 18)
> السؤال
> الاب دفع السلطان لمن ؟
> ...


*المسيح لاهوت و ناسوت  لا ينفصلان..و لاهوته يسكن ناسوته ..و السلطان المدفوع له من الله ابيه مدفوع للاهوته الذي يسكن ناسوته .
الناسوت مخلوق ليس له سلطان لكنه مقدس في اللاهوت الذي يسكنه دوما و لذا فهو الجسد الانساني الاوحد الذي لم يري فساد الموت و لم يتنجس بالخطية .​*


----------



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

> و السلطان المدفوع له من الله ابيه مدفوع للاهوته الذي يسكن ناسوته


من  الله ابيه مدفوع للاهوته ؟؟؟
أذن  لاهوت الابن  اقل من لاهوت الاب
و مفيش حاجة إسمها لاهوت يعطى لاهوت اصلا ..


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

*


الزائر قال:



من  الله ابيه مدفوع للاهوته ؟؟؟
أذن  لاهوت الابن  اقل من لاهوت الاب 


أنقر للتوسيع...

كل ما هو للاب ..هو للابن ايضا
 مت 11:27  كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.
 مت 28:18  فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.
لو 10:22  والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له
9  قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب.
10  ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال.





			و مفيش حاجة إسمها لاهوت يعطى لاهوت اصلا ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش عاوزين فذلكه و تفسيرات من دماغك .​*


----------



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

انا حافظ النصوص دى كلها واضيف على كلامك كمان ان يسوع مخبأه فيه كل كنوز المعرفه وسلطانه ابدى ازلى 

ولكن 
  حضرتك قولت لاهوت الاب دفع للاهوت الابن وده مش ممكن
انا اعتقد ان لاهوت الاب دفع للناسوت  السلطان 
و ليس  إلى لاهوت الابن ...  فما هو رأيك ؟؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> انا اعتقد ان لاهوت الاب دفع للناسوت  السلطان
> و ليس  إلى لاهوت الابن ...  فما هو رأيك ؟؟؟


*ان تعتقد شئ فهذا يخصك ..لكن مجرد اعتقادك فيه لا يعني بالضرورة ان ما تعتقده يكون هو الحق او الحقيقة ..لانه لاعتبار ماتعتقده انت حقيقة فينبغي عليك اولا اثبات صحة اعتقادك هذا بالادلة الكتابيه و ليس بالفلسفه الفارغه..و انت لا دليل لك علي اعتقادك هذا .​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 مايو 2011)

> الاب دفع السلطان لمن ؟
> هل الى لاهوت الابن ؟
> أم الى الناسوت ؟



الآب دفع السلطان إلى الابن .. 
ليس لناسوته ولا للاهوته
بل للأبن (اقنوم الكلمة) المتجسد في يسوع المسيح

لأن الامر اصلا ليس فيه اي سلطان مدفوع او منتقل
لكن الآية معناها ان الابن له نفس سلطان الآب



> من الله ابيه مدفوع للاهوته ؟؟؟
> أذن لاهوت الابن اقل من لاهوت الاب



اذًا بأمارة إيه؟



> و مفيش حاجة إسمها لاهوت يعطى لاهوت اصلا ..



مين حضرتك عشان تحدد الكلام دا؟
الكلام دا رأيك .. تخليه لنفسك



> حضرتك قولت لاهوت الاب دفع للاهوت الابن وده مش ممكن
> انا اعتقد ان لاهوت الاب دفع للناسوت السلطان
> و ليس إلى لاهوت الابن ... فما هو رأيك ؟؟؟



يا حبيبي السلطان صفة من صفات اللاهوت .. جوهر القدرة الالهية
و اصلا لاهوت الابن هو نفسه لاهوت الآب

انت فاكر ان الآب جاب عربية نقل و حط فيها السلطان و دفعها دفعة جامدة فراتحت عند الابن؟!!

دُفِعَ إليّ كل سلطان من أبي
يعني انا لي نفس سلطان الآب لأن الآب و الابن واحد



> انا اعتقد



انت متعتقدش خالص هنا
انت تسأل و احنا نجيب
اعتقاداتك دي تحكي فيها مع اصحابك ع القهوة


----------



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

[FONT=&quot] سبب اعتقادى ان السلطان دفع  للناسوت و ليس لللاهوت 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هو هذا التفسير الذى قرأته لاحد المفسريين عن هذا العدد  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولكن بعد رفضه وموته وقيامته اتسعت دائرة سلطانه إذ دُفع إليه كل سلطان مُطلقًا باعتبار كونه قد مجد الله تمجيدًا كاملاً وأُقيم من الأموات. غير أننا نراه كإنسان قابلاً هذا السلطان المُفوض إليه. لأنه لا يمكن له كالله أن يقبل سلطانًا.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و اسم صاحب التفسير  هو بنيامين بنكرتن . و قد سبق لى ان قمت بتحميله 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من هنا ....... ارجو ان تراجعوا هذا الكلام  ثم نكمل الحوار مع الشكر 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40149


----------



## تيمو (25 مايو 2011)

> ولكن بعد رفضه وموته وقيامته اتسعت دائرة سلطانه إذ دُفع إليه كل سلطان مُطلقًا باعتبار كونه قد مجد الله تمجيدًا كاملاً وأُقيم من الأموات. غير أننا نراه كإنسان قابلاً هذا السلطان المُفوض إليه. لأنه لا يمكن له كالله أن يقبل سلطانًا.



عزيزي زائر

التفسير موضّح حالو من حالو 

إقرأ الكلمات بالأحمر: فهو قد قبل السلطان كبشر (ناسوت) ولكن كلاهوت لا يقبل هذا السلطان ، لأنه والآب واحد ، ولأن كل ما للآب فهو له ...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 مايو 2011)

> ارجو ان تراجعوا هذا الكلام ثم نكمل الحوار مع الشكر



ارجو انك انت تراجع كلامي كويس و تقراه بتأني


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*

*دُفع: أي من الآب الى الإبن. وهو ليس دفع زمني كما قال لك الأخوة. المسيح قبل قيامته من بين الأموات لم يُظهر سلطانه دائما بل أحيانا (في كلامه وأفعاله)، أما بعد القيامة فظهور سلطانه مستمر فلا ينقطع بسبب ذلك الإتضاع في صورة عبد. نقطة أخرى وهي الأهم أن السلطان الذي دُفع اليه موجودٌ له قبل كل الدهور وليس سلطان زمني يأخذه بعد أن كان غائبا عنه، والدليل:  

8. وَأَمَّا عَنْ الاِبْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. (عبرانيين 1)

5. وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. (يوحنا 17)*

*تفسير القمص متّى المسكين:
*


> *والابن ليس مجَّاناً قد حاز على كل مجد الآب وجلس عن يمينه، بل لأنه » أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس ... وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. لذلك رفَّعه الله أيضاً وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومَنْ على الأرض. «(في 2: 7-10)
> 
> أخلى ذاته من مجد الأُلوهة ليأخذ خطايانا ويكفِّر عنها بدمه ويرتفع بنا إلى مكانه الأول. هنا المسيح يكلِّم تلاميذه من مكان مجده الذي كان له قبل إنشاء العالم، ليوقظ قلوبهم النائمة أنه ليس لنفسه يتكلَّم ولا لنفسه ينسب مجده، بل لهم الذين عسر عليهم أن يتعرَّفوا عليه مصلوباً ولا قائماً من الأموات. وهكذا تجاوز المسيح جهلهم ليجذبهم إلى نعمة حكمته لأنه - لهم وليس لنفسه - صار في المجد الذي كان له وصار لهم. وإن كان قد عسر عليهم أن يفهموا مَنْ هو الذي أقام لعازر من الموت أو ابنة يايرس وهو قائم أمامهم، فليعرفوه الآن وهو يقيم البشرية كلها من الموت الذي تملَّك علينا، ويدين الذين لا يعترفون بأن » يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب. «(في 11:2)
> 
> والآن يدرك القارئ جيداً لماذا قدَّم المسيح كُليَّته الأُولى على السماء والأرض، ليسلِّم تلاميذه الشكاكين كليَّة رسالتهم الأُولى على كل الأُمم!!*


----------



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي زائر
> 
> التفسير موضّح حالو من حالو
> 
> إقرأ الكلمات بالأحمر: فهو قد قبل السلطان كبشر (ناسوت) ولكن كلاهوت لا يقبل هذا السلطان ، لأنه والآب واحد ، ولأن كل ما للآب فهو له ...



معنى كلامك ان السلطان دفع إلى الناسوت 
إذا  انت تؤيد كلامى


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> معنى كلامك ان السلطان دفع إلى الناسوت
> إذا انت تؤيد كلامى


 
*حضرتك شارب حاجه و اللا بتستعبط ؟؟؟؟*
*اذا كنت قدافلست ...فاسكت*​


----------



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

الاستاذ  

Jesus son 261 
حضرتك قلت


> الآب دفع السلطان إلى الابن ..
> ليس لناسوته ولا للاهوته
> بل للأبن (اقنوم الكلمة) المتجسد في يسوع المسيح
> 
> ...


حضرتك تقول ان الامر اصلا ليس فيه اى سلطان مدفوع 



و قلت ايضا


> انت فاكر ان الآب جاب عربية نقل و حط فيها السلطان و دفعها دفعة جامدة فراتحت عند الابن؟!!


أنا بالطبع لا أظن ان الامر به عربية نقل او غيره
فقط هى كلمة من الله يعطى بها مايشاء لمن يشاء
أما قولك 



> دُفِعَ إليّ كل سلطان من أبي
> يعني انا لي نفس سلطان الآب لأن الآب و الابن واحد


أنا موافقك على هذا  و لكن ان تقول 





> يا حبيبي السلطان صفة من صفات اللاهوت .. جوهر القدرة الالهية



 هنا وضعت انت بنفسك إبهامك على جوهر سؤالى 
لماذا  لان 
الكتاب يقول فى انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 4 و العدد 6 
 *(وقال له إبليس: لك  				أعطي هذا السلطان كله ومجدهن، لأنه إلي قد دفع، وأنا أعطيه لمن  				أريد )
ابليس هنا عنده ايضا سلطان بل و مدفوع إليه 
لانه يقول( إلى قد دفع ) بل  و يعطيه لمن يريد
و لو عدت لكلامك
*


> يا حبيبي السلطان صفة من صفات اللاهوت .. جوهر القدرة الالهية


سأترك  لك حريه  أن تصحح  أو توضح كلامك هل هو عن كل سلطان مدفوع أم ماذا ؟
اما



> انت متعتقدش خالص هنا
> انت تسأل و احنا نجيب
> اعتقاداتك دي تحكي فيها مع اصحابك ع القهوة


كلمة اعتقد انا سبق لى و اتيت لك بسبب  اعتقادى 
من تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن  
[FONT=&quot]سبب اعتقادى ان السلطان دفع  للناسوت و ليس لللاهوت 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هو هذا التفسير الذى قرأته لاحد المفسريين عن هذا العدد  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


> [FONT="]ولكن بعد رفضه وموته وقيامته اتسعت دائرة سلطانه إذ  دُفع إليه كل سلطان مُطلقًا باعتبار كونه قد مجد الله تمجيدًا كاملاً  وأُقيم من الأموات. غير أننا نراه كإنسان قابلاً هذا السلطان المُفوض إليه.  لأنه لا يمكن له كالله أن يقبل سلطانًا.[/FONT]


و بالنسبة للسؤال فهو مطروح 
أما حكاوى  القهاوى فقد أعتزلتها من ايام الشباب 
و فى الاخير أرجو ان تتقبلوا اسئلتى بصدر رحب  مع كامل احترامى لكم


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> *ابليس هنا عنده ايضا سلطان بل و مدفوع إليه *
> *لانه يقول( إلى قد دفع ) بل و يعطيه لمن يريد*


*حقا ان..اولاد ابليس لا يستنجدون و لا يستشهدون الا بابيهم.

ابليس " كذااااااااااااااب و مخادع "..و ليس امهر منه في الكذب و الخداع و هو " الكذاب "..و هو هنا يكذب و يدعي ان له سلطان حتي علي اولاد الله و انه يستطيع ان يعطي هذا السلطان لمن يريده هو.. و قد فعل كل ذلك ليجرب السيد المسيح محاولا خداعه .​*


----------



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *فعلا ..اولاد ابليس لا يستنجدون و لا يستشهدون الا بابيهم.
> ابليس " كذااااااااااااااب و مخادع "..و ليس امهر منه في الكذب و الخداع و هو " الكذاب "..و هو هنا يكذب و يدعي ان له سلطان حتي علي اولاد الله و انه يستطيع ان يعطي هذا السلطان لمن يريده هو.. و قد فعل كل ذلك ليجرب السيد المسيح محاولا خداعه .​*


هل حضرتك تنكر ان ابليس كان له سلطان ؟؟
فى انتظار اجابتك


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> هل حضرتك تنكر ان ابليس كان له سلطان ؟؟
> فى انتظار اجابتك


*لكي اجيبك
حدد اولا " نــــــــــــوع الســـــــــلطان "  الذي تقصده في كلامك و في سؤالك ...و لا تكن كابيك​*


----------



## الزائر (25 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لكي اجيبك
> حدد اولا " نوع السلطان "  الذي تقصده في كلامك و في سؤالك ...و لا تكن كابيك​*


الزميل المحترم 
أرجو ان تخفف من حدة كلامك


> *و لا تكن كابيك*


الكتاب المقدس  هو من يقول أن أبليس له سلطان 
و ليست قضيتى هى نوع السلطان 
بل هى وجود السلطان  فى حد ذاته 
فرجاء محبة الاجابة و العمل بما أمر به الكتاب 
فى بطرس الاولى *مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء  				الذي فيكم، بوداعة

*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس هو من يقول أن أبليس له سلطان *​
> *و ليست قضيتى هى نوع السلطان *​
> *بل هى وجود السلطان فى حد ذاته *​


 
*هكذا دوما يكلمنا الجهال العميان و يسالوننا عن ايماننا ...بينما هم قد سدوا اذانهم لكي لايسمعوا و اغلقوا عيونهم مسبقا لكي لا يبصروا ..فراحوا يسالون عن الاشياء " بلا تمييز من العقل" و لمجرد التجريح و الطعن فقط و ليس الفهم .*​ 


*الله الاب له سلطان " علي كل الاشياء " و هو وحده منبع كل سلطان .. و هذا السلطان بعينه هو ما دفع للابن يسوع المسيح.*​ 


*رو 13:1 لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة.لانه ليس سلطان الا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله.*​ 

*مت 28:18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.*​ 

*لو 12:5 بل اريكم ممن تخافون.خافوا من الذي بعدما يقتل له سلطان ان يلقي في جهنم.نعم اقول لكم من هذا خافوا.*​ 

*يو 10:18 ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.*​ 


*و الله ايضا اعطي لمخلوقات عديده - و منها ابليس - سلطانا علي " بعض الاشياء " و لكن ليس كسلطانه هو علي كل الاشياء .*​



*فالانسان اعطي سلطانا علي الحيوانات و اسماك البحر و طيور السماء 28 وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.*​ 


*و الانسان اعطي سلطانا علي جسده و علي ارادته*​ 

*1كو 7:37 واما من اقام راسخا في قلبه وليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان على ارادته وقد عزم على هذا في قلبه ان يحفظ عذراءه فحسنا يفعل.*​ 

*1كو 9:4 ألعلنا ليس لنا سلطان ان نأكل ونشرب.*​ 

*1كو 9:6 ام انا وبرنابا وحدنا ليس لنا سلطان ان لا نشتغل.*​ 

*1كو 11:10 لهذا ينبغي للمرأة ان يكون لها سلطان على راسها من اجل الملائكة.*​ 


*و للرؤساء اعطي سلطان علي مرؤوسيهم*​ 

*مت 8:9 لاني انا ايضا انسان تحت سلطان.لي جند تحت يدي.اقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب ولآخر ائت فياتي ولعبدي افعل هذا فيفعل. *​ 


*و للرؤساء اعطي سلطانا لمحاكمة الناس و استجوابهم :*​ 

*10 فقال له بيلاطس أما تكلمني.ألست تعلم ان لي سلطانا ان اصلبك وسلطانا ان اطلقك.*​ 

*11 اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك عليّ سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق.لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم.*​ 

*اع 9:14 وههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة ان يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك.*​ 


*و المسيح اعطي تلاميذه و المؤمنين به سلطان على شفاء الامراض واخراج الشياطين بل و حتي غفران الخطايا*​ 

*مر 3:15 ويكون لهم سلطان على شفاء الامراض واخراج الشياطين.*​ 

*مت 18:18 الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء.وكل ما تحلّونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء.*​ 


*و للمعلم اعطي سلطانا للتعليم*​ 

*مت 21:23 ولما جاء الى الهيكل تقدم اليه رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب وهو يعلّم قائلين بأي سلطان تفعل هذا ومن اعطاك هذا السلطان.*​ 

*مر 1:22 فبهتوا من تعليمه لانه كان يعلّمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة.*​ 

*مر 11:28 وقالوا له باي سلطان تفعل هذا ومن اعطاك هذا السلطان حتى تفعل هذا.*​ 


*و السادة قد يعطون عبيدهم بعضا من سلطانهم*​ 

*لو 19:17 فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح.لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن.*​ 


*و الملائكة اعطيت سلاطين *​ 

*رؤ 11:6 هذان لهما السلطان ان يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطرا في ايام نبوّتهما ولهما سلطان على المياه ان يحوّلاها الى دم وان يضربا الارض بكل ضربة كلما ارادا.*​ 

*رؤ 14:18 وخرج ملاك آخر من المذبح له سلطان على النار وصرخ صراخا عظيما الى الذي معه المنجل الحاد قائلا ارسل منجلك الحاد واقطف عناقيد كرم الارض لان عنبها قد نضج.*​ 

*رؤ 18:1 ثم بعد هذا رأيت ملاكا آخر نازلا من السماء له سلطان عظيم واستنارت الارض من بهائه.*​ 


*و بعض الحيوانات اعطيت سلطان لتؤذي و تلدغ:*​ 

*رؤ 9:3 ومن الدخان خرج جراد على الارض فأعطي سلطانا كما لعقارب الارض سلطان.*​ 


*و حتي ابليس نفسه اعطي سلطانا علي الموت و علي تجربة ايمان البشر :*​ 

*عب 2:14 فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس*​ (*سلطانه علي الموت قد انعدم الان بعد قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الاموات​*)

*اف 2:2 التي سلكتم فيها قبلا حسب دهر هذا العالم حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء.. الروح الذي يعمل الآن في ابناء المعصية*​ 

*كو 1:13 الذي انقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا الى ملكوت ابن محبته*​ 

*رؤ 13:12 ويعمل بكل سلطان الوحش الاول امامه ويجعل الارض والساكنين فيها يسجدون للوحش الاول الذي شفي جرحه المميت.*​ 


*ولكن سلطان عن سلطان يختلف ...و كل هذا السلطان الممنوح لكل هذه المخلوقات لا يضاهي و لا يمكن مضاهاته بالسلطان الذي لله الاب علي كل الاشياء و الذي دفعه لابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح .*​ 

*و عندما يدعي ابليس انه له هذا السلطان عينه فهو بالقطع كذاب و يكذب و يبتغي خداع من يجربه في حقيقة سلطانه .*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 مايو 2011)

سأفترض حسن النية و آخدك واحدة واحدة



> حضرتك تقول ان الامر اصلا ليس فيه اى سلطان مدفوع



مظبوط



> أنا بالطبع لا أظن ان الامر به عربية نقل او غيره
> فقط هى كلمة من الله يعطى بها مايشاء لمن يشاء
> أما قولك



اللاهوت ليس (ما) يا عزيزي لكي يعطيه الله لمن يشاء



> هنا وضعت انت بنفسك إبهامك على جوهر سؤالى
> لماذا لان
> الكتاب يقول فى انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 4 و العدد 6
> (وقال له إبليس: لك أعطي *هذا *السلطان كله ومجدهن، لأنه إلي قد دفع، وأنا أعطيه لمن أريد )
> ...



لو نظيت لكلمة (هذا) ستفهم ما يغيب عنك ..
لأن ليست كل كلمة (سلطان) تعني القدرة الالهية
فأنا ليس سلطان اني اجعل نتيجتك في الكلية (راسب) لأني دكتور المادة
و السلطان مدفوع ليّ من ادارة الكلية
فهل هذا يعني اني اله؟

ركز و بلاش تخلط الامور ببعضها

ابليس يكلم المسيح عن (هذا السلطان) سلطان العالم و الممالك الارضية

أما المسيح يقول : دفع إليّ *كل* سلطان



> سأترك لك حريه أن تصحح أو توضح كلامك هل هو عن كل سلطان مدفوع أم ماذا ؟


"

لا حاجة لي لتصحيح كلامي
فقط توضيح

السلطان هنا يا عزيزي لم يُدفَع للاهوت .. لأن السلطان اصلا صفة من صفات الللاهوت

ولا للناسوت .. لأن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت

أما كلمة (دفع الي كل سلطان) فمقصود بهذا السلطان هو (اتحاد اللاهوت مع الناسوت)
هذا هو دفع السلطان



> كلمة اعتقد انا سبق لى و اتيت لك بسبب اعتقادى
> من تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن
> سبب اعتقادى ان السلطان دفع للناسوت و ليس لللاهوت
> 
> هو هذا التفسير الذى قرأته لاحد المفسريين عن هذا العدد



مهما كان سبب اعتقادك
انت متعتقدش خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص
انت تسأل و تستقبل الجواب
لا تعتقد ولا تأول الكلام أبدًا



> و فى الاخير أرجو ان تتقبلوا اسئلتى بصدر رحب مع كامل احترامى لكم



منوّر


----------



## الزائر (26 مايو 2011)

> فقط توضيح
> 
> السلطان هنا يا عزيزي لم يُدفَع للاهوت .. لأن السلطان اصلا صفة من صفات الللاهوت
> 
> ولا للناسوت .. لأن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت



موش فاهم 
تقول ان السلطان اصلا هو صفة من صفات اللاهوت
و لم يدفع لللاهوت  و ايضا  لم يدفع للناسوت 
اسف  اريد  توضيح  اكثر 
من الذى  دفع هذا السلطان ؟
و  دفعه  إلى من ؟
و سلامى للجميع مع الشكر


----------



## تيمو (26 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*




الزائر قال:


> معنى كلامك ان السلطان دفع إلى الناسوت
> إذا  انت تؤيد كلامى



كنتُ قد كتبتُ رداً ولكنه حُذِفَ على الأرجح  وطالما أنه حُذِفَ فهذا يعني أنه لم يكن واضح .. 

إنما لا ليس كذلك ، سأحاول أن أصيغ الموضوع بطريقة بسيطة ، من دفع السلطان لمن؟ 

لا أحد دفع لأحد ، ولكن وكأن الناسوت الذي يُمارس هذا السلطان قد دُفِعَ له ، يعني تعبير (دُفِعَ لي) مثل ما تقول أن ممارسة الابن المتجسّد (الناسوت) لهذا السلطان وكأنه قد دُفِعَ له .... 

مثلاً ، لو فرضنا أن الآب دفع للناسوت هذا السلطان ، هذا يعني أن المسيح عندما تجسّد أصبح أعظم بكثير مما كان قبل التجسّد ، بمعنى أن السلطان المدفوع من الآب للإبن الناسوت أعطاه صلاحيات وسلطان أكبر مما كان عنده قبل التجسّد ، وهذا فعلياً ليس صحيح ، إذن يبقى السؤال: بحسب فكرتك: متى دفع الآب السلطان للإبن؟ قبل التجسّد أم بعده؟

الجواب على السؤال السابق هو أن السلطان المدفوع للإبن لم يكن سلطان مُعطى ، بل تعبير على أن الناسوت مارس هذا السلطان 

أرجو أن تكون أوضح الصورة ...


----------



## apostle.paul (26 مايو 2011)

*بص يا حبيبى همشى معاك فى رد متتابع اتمنى تفهم منه
الكلمة هو واحد من حيث لاهوته مع ابيه فكل سلطان الله الاب هو سلطان الله الكلمة بدون ادنى تمييز بينهم 
الكلمة اُرسل فى الجسد من قبل الاب فى الزمن (الابن المتجسد)مخليا ذاته من كل مجد الالوهة بل وشاركنا فى كل شئ وقبل ان يُمسح بروح الله كمسيا لخلاصنا فى حين انه غير محتاج لمسحة الروح لانه هو وروحه واحد لكنه قبل دا فى جسده لخلاصنا 
حينما اتم الابن المتجسد عمل التدبير وقدم ذاته بروح ازلى لله الاب ذبيحة اثم عن جنس البشر سياخذ هذا الجسد ويدخل بيه الى الاقداس الحقيقة السماء عينها ويجلس بيه عن يمين العظمة كملك منتصر جالسا عن كرسى عرشه فى مملكته بلا انقضاء
استحق ان يكون شفيعا لنا واعطاه الاب دينونة البشر ودفع اليه كل سلطان مما فى السماء ومما على الارض بعد ان اتم عمله كمخلص وملك على الكل باعتباره ملك شرعى من نسل داود 
كل الموضوع يدور حول ملك المسيا فى مملكة ابيه بعد ان اتم عمله ورجوعه للمجد الذى كان له من قبل انشاء العالم ودفع اليه كل سلطان 
سفر دانيال اصحاح 7 عدد 14
**فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*
*انجيل متى*
*دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*










*يبقى النقطة الاولى المسيح ابن الانسان الملك*
*النقطة التانية المسيح البكر من الاموات فدفع اليه سلطان الحياة الابدية كما قال فى انجيل يوحنا *
*إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ*
*فباعتبار المسيح البكر من بين الاموات وبكر كل خليقة ورئيسها فاخذ سلطان اعطاءنا الحياة الابدية فيه*
*وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ: الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ*
*تفسير وليم مكدونالد*
*عندئذٍ صرّح الربّ لهم قائلاً: دُفِع إليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. ومع أنه كان دائمًا يتمتع بالسلطان الكامل، فقد كان يتكلم هنا عن سلطانه بوصفه رأس للخليقة الجديدة. فبعد موته وقيامته صار له السلطان ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل الذين أعطاه الله إياهم (يو17: 2). ومع أنه كان دائمًا يتمتع بالسلطان لكونه بكر كل خليقة، فهو الآن، وقد أكمل عمل الفداء، صار له السلطان بصفته البكر من بين الأموات «لكي يكون هو متقدّمًا في كل شيء» (كو1: 15 -18).*
*بنيامين بنكرتن*
*«فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً، دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» نراه هنا مُقامًا من الأموات وله كل سلطان ليس على الأرض فقط بل في السماء أيضًا. كان له سلطان على الأرض قبل موته ليغفر الخطايا ويُخرج الأرواح الشريرة وكان له حق كابن داود أن يجلس على كرسي داود، وكابن إبراهيم أن يبارك الأمم أيضًا. ولكن بعد رفضه وموته وقيامته اتسعت دائرة سلطانه إذ دُفع إليه كل سلطان مُطلقًا باعتبار كونه قد مجد الله تمجيدًا كاملاً وأُقيم من الأموات. غير أننا نراه كإنسان قابلاً هذا السلطان المُفوض إليه. لأنه لا يمكن له كالله أن يقبل سلطانًا. لا شك أن الله سيُمجده وقت المُلك مدة الألف السنة ولكنه لم ينتظر إلى ذلك الوقت بل أخذ يُمجده سريعًا (يوحنا 32:13) وفوض إليه كل سلطان لكي يتصرف فيه كإنسان مُقام من الأموات.*


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*



MeToo قال:


> كنتُ قد كتبتُ رداً ولكنه حُذِفَ على الأرجح  وطالما أنه حُذِفَ فهذا يعني أنه لم يكن واضح ..
> 
> إنما لا ليس كذلك ، سأحاول أن أصيغ الموضوع بطريقة بسيطة ، من دفع السلطان لمن؟
> 
> ...


شكرا على ردك زميلى العضو المحترم 
و لكن معنى كلامك او أنا وصلنى هذا  المعنى
و هو : حاجة من أثنين  .
الاول : أن كلمة دفع  ليس معناها دفع 
الثانى :أن الناسوت عندما مارس هذا السلطان 
اصبح هو ايضا إله  
فى إنتظار تعقيبك زميلى العزيز


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

> بص يا حبيبى همشى معاك فى رد متتابع اتمنى تفهم منه
> الكلمة هو واحد من حيث لاهوته مع ابيه فكل سلطان الله الاب هو سلطان الله الكلمة بدون ادنى تمييز بينهم


شكرا لك استاذى شمس الحق . 
اولا. على اهتمامك  و ردك على سؤالى 
ثانيا . وضعكم  شرح لنتحاور من خلاله وهو ان*
الكلمة هو واحد من حيث لاهوته مع ابيه فكل سلطان الله الاب هو سلطان الله الكلمة بدون ادنى تمييز بينهم
كلام جميل جدا و فكر لاهوتى ممتاز  .*


> *الكلمة  اُرسل فى الجسد من قبل الاب فى الزمن (الابن المتجسد)مخليا ذاته من كل مجد  الالوهة بل وشاركنا فى كل شئ وقبل ان يُمسح بروح الله كمسيا لخلاصنا فى حين  انه غير محتاج لمسحة الروح لانه هو وروحه واحد لكنه قبل دا فى جسده  لخلاصنا *


*
بصراحة كلامك جميل جدا و مفهوم 
و طبعا اخلى ذاته ليس معناها اخلى لاهوته و لكن اخفى لاهوته** و بهاء مجده لان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته و لا طرفة عين
وقلت ايضا
*


> *حينما اتم  الابن المتجسد عمل التدبير وقدم ذاته بروح ازلى لله الاب ذبيحة اثم عن جنس  البشر سياخذ هذا الجسد ويدخل بيه الى الاقداس الحقيقة السماء عينها ويجلس  بيه عن يمين العظمة كملك منتصر جالسا عن كرسى عرشه فى مملكته بلا انقضاء
> استحق ان يكون شفيعا لنا واعطاه الاب دينونة البشر ودفع اليه كل سلطان مما  فى السماء ومما على الارض بعد ان اتم عمله كمخلص وملك على الكل باعتباره  ملك شرعى من نسل داود
> كل الموضوع يدور حول ملك المسيا فى مملكة ابيه بعد ان اتم عمله ورجوعه للمجد الذى كان له من قبل انشاء العالم ودفع اليه كل سلطان *


*
استاذى الكريم 
كيف نفسر  هذا الكلام 
*


> *استحق ان يكون شفيعا لنا واعطاه الاب دينونة البشر ودفع اليه كل سلطان مما فى السماء ومما على الارض بعد ان اتم عمله كمخلص*


هنا انا  لى اربعة تساؤلات أرجو منك الاجابة عليها 
الاول :استحق ان يكون شفيعا لنا  من اعطى من هذا  الحق ؟
 الثانى :واعطاه الاب دينونة البشر  . هل اقنوم الكلمة لم يكن يملك حق دينونة البشر حتى يعطيه اياها اقنوم الاب ؟ 
 الثالث :و دفع اليه كل سلطان مما فى السماء و مما فى الارض . من دفع إلى من ؟؟
الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الثلاثة واحد فى الجوهر 
 لماذا يدفع من الاب  إلى الابن و الابن اصلا له سلطان و الابن هو الله نفسه فلماذا يدفع له من الاب  لان مفيش  اقنوم اقل من اقنوم لان الاقانيم الثلاثة متساوية فى كل شئ 
انا بصراحة كلما قرأت كلامك أجده يخالف هذا الكلام 



> *الكلمة هو واحد من حيث لاهوته مع ابيه فكل سلطان الله الاب هو سلطان الله الكلمة بدون ادنى تمييز بينهم*


و انت بنفسك الذى كتبته  فى اول ردك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (27 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> موش فاهم
> تقول ان السلطان اصلا هو صفة من صفات اللاهوت
> و لم يدفع لللاهوت  و ايضا  لم يدفع للناسوت
> اسف  اريد  توضيح  اكثر
> ...



يا عزيزي اقرأ المداخلة كاملة عشان تفهم الله يكرمك

مفيش سلطان اتدفع من حاجة لحاجة

الآية تعبر عن سلطان المسيح
و سلطان المسيح هو اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت

السلطان هو اتحاد اللاوت بالناسوت اصلا

يعني مفيش سلطان دُفِعَ للاهوت ولا للناسوت

سلطان المسيح هو اتحاد لاهوته بناسوته


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> يا عزيزي اقرأ المداخلة كاملة عشان تفهم الله يكرمك
> 
> مفيش سلطان اتدفع من حاجة لحاجة
> 
> ...


شكرا استاذى  على الرد 
حضرتك بتقول مفيش سلطان دفع للاهوت ولا للناسوت !!
هذا  معناه  ان كلمة دفع الى كل سلطان 
ليس معناها  دفع الى كل سلطان 
او بمعنى اصح ان كلمة دفع  ليس معناها دفع


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

> الاول :استحق ان يكون شفيعا لنا  من اعطى من هذا  الحق ؟


*حقه فى انه يكون شفيع نابع من قبول ذبيحته لدى الاب عن جنس البشر فاستحق ان يشفع بدمه ابديا امام الاب استحقاق نابع من اكماله للعمل واطاعته للاب حتى موت الصليب 
*


> الثانى :واعطاه الاب دينونة البشر  . هل اقنوم الكلمة لم يكن يملك حق دينونة البشر حتى يعطيه اياها اقنوم الاب ؟


*لا انا قولت اعطاه للابن مش اعطاها للكلمة 
ركز اوى فى الالفاظ الالهية 
البشرية دنها الله مرتين
مرة يوم لما سقط ادم وسقطت البشرية فدنها الله الواحد وانفصلت عنه
والمرة الاخرى ادان الله الاب البشرية فى شخص المسيح الابن المتانس كنائب عنا على صليب الجلجثة
والمرة الاخيرة ان الله الابن الذى دفع ثمن الخطية سيدين البشر على الايمان بيه كمخلص يوم الدينونة الاخير 
فالابن له حق الدينونة كاملة لانه هو الكلمة الازلى ولانه تانس فى طبيعتنا واخذ دينونتنا فاعطى الاب الدينونة له باعتباره النائب عن جنس البشر امام الله الاب
وجميع الدينونة اللى قام بيها الاب او الابن فهى لحساب الله الواحد ولحساب عدل الله الواحد دون ادنى تمييز بينهم
*


> الثالث :و دفع اليه كل سلطان مما فى السماء و مما فى الارض . من دفع إلى من ؟؟


*ارجع لسفر دانيال لمثل ابن الانسان اللى دفع اليه كل سلطان ومجد وتتعبد له كل الخليقة
الاب قد دفع كل شئ فى يد الابن المتجسد بعد ان اتم عمله كمخلص وسيملك بدمه الى الابد
ارجع لسفر المزاميز المزمور 110 قال الرب لربى 
ليست عطية لمن لا يملك بل عطية ذاتية قائمة على طبيعة وتميز عمل التدبير والخلاص بين المسيا وبين الاب* 


> لاب و الابن و الروح القدس الثلاثة واحد فى الجوهر
> لماذا يدفع من الاب إلى الابن و الابن اصلا له سلطان و الابن هو الله نفسه فلماذا يدفع له من الاب لان مفيش اقنوم اقل من اقنوم لان الاقانيم الثلاثة متساوية فى كل شئ
> انا بصراحة كلما قرأت كلامك أجده يخالف هذا الكلام


*هل لما قال المسيح عن الروح ياخذ مما لى ويعخبركم فهل الروح ليس له مايقوله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل لما قال الابن للاب مجدنى فهل الابن غير ممجد؟؟؟
هل لما قال الابن للاب انا مجدتك فهل الاب غير ممجد؟؟؟؟؟
ياعزيزى انا وضحلتك ان اعطاء الاب لابنه المتجسد كل شئ نابع من كون الابن اخلى نفسه وعمل كل مشيئة الاب وانتصر كملك وكمخلص وبالتالى استحق ان يكون بيده كل سلطان فى السما وعلى الارض
ليس بكونه الكلمة الازلى لانه هو بذاته حامل كل هذا السلطان بل كونه ابن الانسان الذى اتى ليتمم عمل الاب ويرتفع بطبيعتنا ويملك بيها

*


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

> لا انا قولت اعطاه للابن مش اعطاها للكلمة
> ركز اوى فى الالفاظ الالهية


ما الفرق بين لفظ  الكلمة أو لفظ الابن ؟
يقول الكتاب المقدس  فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى 
5: 7 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة  الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد 

المعنى واحد يا عزيزى ..
​


> فالابن له  حق الدينونة كاملة لانه هو الكلمة الازلى ولانه تانس فى طبيعتنا واخذ  دينونتنا فاعطى الاب الدينونة له باعتباره النائب عن جنس البشر امام الله  الاب
> وجميع الدينونة اللى قام بيها الاب او الابن فهى لحساب الله الواحد ولحساب عدل الله الواحد دون ادنى تمييز بينهم



انا أوافقك تماما 
نعم للابن حق الدينونة لانه الاقنوم الثانى و هو الله و سلطانه سلطان ازلى
و لكن يا عزيزى عندما اقرأ الكتاب و أجده  مكتوب فيه عن لسان  الابن او الكلمة المتجسد هذه  العبارة  دفع الى كل سلطان فى السماء و على الارض ... اجد أنى امام معضلة كبيرة و ليس لها الا اربعة حلول  و عليك  يا عزيزى  ان تختار معى 
1- ان كلمة دفع ليس  معناها دفع  .  و هنا اطلب منك تفسير معناها وان كان معناها بالفعل دفع . يبقى مطلوب من حضرتك اختيار و تحديد  لمن تم الدفع من الثلاثة الاتى ذكرهم 
  1-الدفع تم لللاهوت وحده
2- الدفع تم للناسوت وحده
3- الدفع تم للكلمة المتجسد او بعبارة ادق  للاله المتجسد 
و فى الاخير ارجو  الاجابة  و انا بالفعل شاكرا لك و ممتن لك  على حوارك الراقى المحترم و الذى ان دل على شئ فهو يدل على انك انسان مثقف محترم و تستحق منى و من الجميع كل التقدير 
2-


----------



## تيمو (27 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> شكرا على ردك زميلى العضو المحترم
> و لكن معنى كلامك او أنا وصلنى هذا  المعنى
> و هو : حاجة من أثنين  .
> الاول : أن كلمة دفع  ليس معناها دفع
> ...



لا يا عزيزي ليس هكذا الأمر ...

لا تستطيع أن تقول كلمة دفع ليس معناها دفع ، ولكنني سأسألك سؤال:

لو أن الآب دفع كل السلطان للمسيح فماذا بقي له إن لم يكونوا واحد ويمتلكون ذات السلطان ؟ 

السلطان هو واحد سواء للآب أو الابن أو الروح القدس ، ولكن ممارسة هذا السلطان أُعطيت للإبن بعدما أتم العمل الفدائي ، لأن الابن قد تمجّد بعدما أتم العمل الفدائي 

سأقول لك شيئاً ولو خارج الموضوع: موضوع سلطان المسيح قد تسائل عنه ذات يوم الفريسيين: من أين لك السلطان؟ يومها المسيح قد أجابهم بسؤال: معمودية يوحنا من أين؟ وبعد أن احتاروا بالإجابة ، قال لهم: ولا أنا أيضاً أجيبكم من أين لي السلطان ..

لأنه في مكان آخر مكتوبك: تعجّبوا (انذهلوا) ، لأنه كان يكلّمهم كمن له سلطان ..


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

> ما الفرق بين لفظ  الكلمة أو لفظ الابن ؟
> يقول الكتاب المقدس  فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى
> 5: 7 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة  الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد
> 
> المعنى واحد يا عزيزى ..


*المعنى واحد لكن الدلالة ليها معانى اخرى
الكلمة هو الله كما قال يوحنا
والكلمة صار جسدا
الكلمة الذى صار جسدا هو خبر لنا عن الاب (الابن الوحيد)
تعرف ايه الفرق بين مصطلح كلمة الله والكلمة ؟؟؟
*


> انا أوافقك تماما
> نعم للابن حق الدينونة لانه الاقنوم الثانى و هو الله و سلطانه سلطان ازلى
> و لكن يا عزيزى عندما اقرأ الكتاب و أجده مكتوب فيه عن لسان الابن او الكلمة المتجسد هذه العبارة دفع الى كل سلطان فى السماء و على الارض


*طيب تعالى ناخذ امثلة على معنى الكلمة دا فى اليونانى 
مثلا فى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 3 عدد 35*
*الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده*
*ὁ πατὴρ ἀγαπᾷ τὸν υἱόν καὶ πάντα δέδωκεν ἐν τῇ χειρὶ αὐτοῦ
**ديدوكين نفس الكلمة المستخدمة فى انجيل متى .*
*وهى نفس الكلمة المستخدمة فى نبوة دانيال عن ابن الانسان فى الترجمة السبعينية *
*فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض*




*مثال اخر على استخدام الكلمة فى العهد الجديد
انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 13 عدد 3
**يسوع وهو عالم ان الآب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي*
*εἰδὼς ὅτι πάντα ἔδωκεν αὐτῷ ὁ πατὴρ εἰς τὰς χεῖρας καὶ ὅτι ἀπὸ θεοῦ ἐξῆλθεν καὶ πρὸς τὸν θεὸν ὑπάγει
**والامثلة تتطول علشان مطولش 
الىل عايز اشرحهولك من كل الامثلة دى اللى قال فيها المسيح عن نفسه ان كل شئ قد دفع اليه من الاب ليؤكد على شيئين 
1-مسيانيته الحق وانه ابن الله بالحقيقة الذى سيملك ملكا ابديا وبيده سيكون كل شئ كما جاء فى المزمور

**اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ**,*
*2-ليؤكد ان الاب والابن فى علاقة مباشرة فالاب يحب الابن لذا وضع كل شئ فى يديه ليس لان الاب هو المالك والابن مجرد من الملكية لكن مفهوم العطية والدفع هو بداخل الجوهر الالهى الواحد وعلى ضوء فهمنا لرسالة المسيح مخلص ومسيا واخلائه لذاته ورجوعه لمجده عطية ذاتية وعلى ضوء فهمنا للتمايز الاقنومى زى بالظبط ارسالية الاب للابن فهى ارسالية ذاتية للاب بلكمته الكائن فى حضنه *
*فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ.*
*20 لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ.*
*21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.*
*22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،*
*23 لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

> 1-الدفع تم لللاهوت وحده
> 2- الدفع تم للناسوت وحده
> 3- الدفع تم للكلمة المتجسد او بعبارة ادق  للاله المتجسد


*طالما الكتاب واضح يبقى لا حاجة لنا للاختيار
الكتاب يقول الاب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شئ فى يده
اذن فالاب اعطى للابن كل شئ ودفع اليه كل شئ ليس لانه بلا ملكية لها قبل ذلك بكونه الكلمة الازلى
لكن وضح هنا ملكه وسلطانه على كل شئ كمسيا ومخلص ابدى باتمام مشيئة الاب
** قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!».*
*13 وَكُلُّ خَلِيقَةٍ مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ وَتَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَمَا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، كُلُّ مَا فِيهَا، سَمِعْتُهَا قَائِلَةً: «لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَلِلْخَرُوفِ الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ».* * 
*


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لا يا عزيزي ليس هكذا الأمر ...
> 
> لا تستطيع أن تقول كلمة دفع ليس معناها دفع ، ولكنني سأسألك سؤال:
> 
> ...


شكرا  على تعقيبك  ايها الزميل المحترم 
ولكن هل ممارسة هذا السلطان ابدية ام سيأتى عليه وقت ويبطل هذا السلطان


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

> ولكن هل ممارسة هذا السلطان ابدية ام سيأتى عليه وقت ويبطل هذا السلطان


*فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض*


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

> تعرف ايه الفرق بين مصطلح كلمة الله والكلمة ؟؟؟


لفظ الله هو اسم الاله خالق كل الكائنات و الحاكم الاعظم و الواهب لكل المواهب الخ الخ من الصفات العظيمة
اما لفظ الكلمة   هو اللوجوس و هى مأخوذة من الفعل اليونانى ينطق  و معناها   هو عقل الله الناطق او نطق الله  العاقل و هى تعنى  العقل و النطق معا و مكانته فى الثالوث القدوس هى الابن و طبيعى ان  عقل الله لا ينفصل عن الله 
ارجو ان  اكون استطعت  ان  اوضح المعنى كما  افهمه


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

> لفظ الله هو اسم الاله خالق كل الكائنات و الحاكم الاعظم و الواهب لكل المواهب الخ الخ من الصفات العظيمة
> اما لفظ الكلمة هو اللوجوس و هى مأخوذة من الفعل اليونانى ينطق و معناها هو عقل الله الناطق او نطق الله العاقل و هى تعنى العقل و النطق معا و مكانته فى الثالوث القدوس هى الابن و طبيعى ان عقل الله لا ينفصل عن الله
> ارجو ان  اكون استطعت  ان  اوضح المعنى كما  افهمه


*الكلمة بمفهومها تعنى معنى العقل الالهى او شخص الحكمة الالهى الكائن فى ذات الله منذ الازل وقبل ان يبدا عمله كخالق او يرسل فى ملء الزمن كمخلص
لما خرج شخص الكلمة من الله واتى فى الجسد بارسالية ذاتية فدعى بكلمة الله
كلمة الله تطلق على المسيح فى حالة الارسالية *
*الكلام دا ممكن تقراه فى تفسير ابونا متى المسكين لانجيل يوحنا*




*فالاب دفع كل شئ بين يدى كلمة الله(الابن المتجسد)لانه بيعبر عن ارساليته وعمله وليس للكلمة الازلى الكائن فى ذاته باعتباره له كل السلطان اللى لله الاب 
وصلت شوية*


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض*


نبؤة دانيال 
انا على استعداد تام  للحوار فيها معك ايها الزميل العزيز المحترم  و  لكن فى موضوع خاص  بها فقط 
وقتما تشاء 
و لكن ألم تلاحظ اول كلمة  بها و هى الفعل  ( فأعطى )
نحن لم ننتهى من الفعل دفع   حتى نتحول الفعل فأعطى 
للان حضرتك  لم  تجيب على سؤالى الوحيد  
دفع الى كل سلطان  ما المقصود به 
هل دفع السلطان لللاهوت الابن ؟
ام دفع السلطان لناسوته ؟
ام دفع  السلطان للاله المتجسد ؟
امامك ثلاثة   اختيارات لا رابع لهم
مع وافر التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

*اة طبعا افتح موضوع وناقشنى فى نبوة دانيال الرائعة الىل كلها نبوات مسيانية وانا تحت امرك اللى الكل بيعتبرها من معجزات النبوات فى الكتاب المقدس
كلمة اعطى وكلمة دفع واحد ونفس الكلمة المستخدمة فى انجيل متى هى الكلمة المستخدمة فى السبعينية فى نبوة دانيال لاشارة واضحة لملكوت وسلطان ابن الانسان  
وانا شرحتلك كتير وقولتلك ان الاب دفع كل شئ بين يدى الابن 
مش لاهوتا منفصلا ولا ناسوتا منفصلا بل لشخص الابن ككل الابن اللى خرج من قبل الاب واتم عمله كمخلص ومسيا وسيرجع لمجده جالسا عن يمين العظمة
من تفسير ناشد حنا
**وهي شهادة رائعة عن ربنا المبارك، والكلام هنا عن أمجاده كالابن الأزلي موضوع محبة الأب "لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو17) هذه المحبة التي كانت بين الآب والابن قبل التجسد هي نفسها التي كانت بعد التجسد، وكان قرار الآب أن يسلم كل شيء لابن "الكل به وله قد خلق". وإن كان القول عنه هنا بصفته الابن الأزلي، غير انه استحق أيضاً تسليمه كل شي من أجل طاعته حتى الموت موت الصليب. وما كان من الممكن أن يسلم الآب كل شيء إلا لذلك الشخص الفريد المعادل له.** 

*


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اة طبعا افتح موضوع وناقشنى فى نبوة دانيال الرائعة الىل كلها نبوات مسيانية وانا تحت امرك اللى الكل بيعتبرها من معجزات النبوات فى الكتاب المقدس
> كلمة اعطى وكلمة دفع واحد ونفس الكلمة المستخدمة فى انجيل متى هى الكلمة المستخدمة فى السبعينية فى نبوة دانيال لاشارة واضحة لملكوت وسلطان ابن الانسان
> وانا شرحتلك كتير وقولتلك ان الاب دفع كل شئ بين يدى الابن
> مش لاهوتا منفصلا ولا ناسوتا منفصلا بل لشخص الابن ككل الابن اللى خرج من قبل الاب واتم عمله كمخلص ومسيا وسيرجع لمجده جالسا عن يمين العظمة
> ...


اشكرك استاذى العزيز  على قبولك الحوار معى 
فى موضوع نبؤة دانيال . غدا ان شاء الله افتح هذا الموضوع  و انا يشرفنى الحوار معك 
بالنسبة لسؤالى المتكرر لمن دفع السلطان 
هل للاهوت ام للناسوت ام للاله المتجسد ؟
هل ترى يا عزيزى ان صيغة السؤال خاطئة فلا يليق الاختيار منها ؟
ان كذلك فأنا اعتذر بشدة  و اسحب سؤالى على الفور  بل و سأطلب غلق الموضوع


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مايو 2011)

*اقرا تانى وقولى فهمت ايه من كلامى
*


> *وانا شرحتلك كتير وقولتلك ان الاب دفع كل شئ بين يدى الابن
> مش لاهوتا منفصلا ولا ناسوتا منفصلا بل لشخص الابن ككل الابن اللى خرج من قبل الاب واتم عمله كمخلص ومسيا وسيرجع لمجده جالسا عن يمين العظمة*


*مفيش حاجة اسمها لاهوت لوحده وناسوت لوحده 
ولما كلم المسيح التلاميذ بالكلام دا كان بيكلمهم بصفته وشخصه الابن المتجسد الصاعد لابيه *


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اقرا تانى وقولى فهمت ايه من كلامى
> *
> *مفيش حاجة اسمها لاهوت لوحده وناسوت لوحده
> ولما كلم المسيح التلاميذ بالكلام دا كان بيكلمهم بصفته وشخصه الابن المتجسد الصاعد لابيه *


هل تقصد بعبارة الابن المتجسد الصاعد لابيه 
أى الاله المتجسد  ؟؟
انا اشعر بأنى أنتزع منك اعتراف بسر لا يعلمه احدا
سواك !!!
دعابة فقط 
ولكن صدقنى الحوار معك اكثر من رائع معلومات رائعة بالمجان اتعلمها منك دون مشقة البحث


----------



## تيمو (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*




الزائر قال:


> شكرا  على تعقيبك  ايها الزميل المحترم
> ولكن هل ممارسة هذا السلطان ابدية ام سيأتى عليه وقت ويبطل هذا السلطان



كل ما يتعلّق بالمسيح هو أزلي أبدي
يقول عن مجده في عبرانيين كمّلكم في كل عمل صالح لتصنعوا مشيئته عاملا فيكم ما يرضي امامه بيسوع ‏المسيح الذي له المجد‎ ‎الى ابد الآبدين‎ ‎آمين

كل ما للمسيح هو أزلي لا يزول ، بما في ذلك السلطان ‏


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*



MeToo قال:


> كل ما يتعلّق بالمسيح هو أزلي أبدي
> يقول عن مجده في عبرانيين كمّلكم في كل عمل صالح لتصنعوا مشيئته عاملا فيكم ما يرضي امامه بيسوع ‏المسيح الذي له المجد‎ ‎الى ابد الآبدين‎ ‎آمين
> 
> كل ما للمسيح هو أزلي لا يزول ، بما في ذلك السلطان ‏


مرحبا بك مرة اخرى يا عزيزى 
رجاء محبة ان توضح لى مفهوم لفظ المسيح لاهوتيا 
اى من هو شخصه اقنوميا فى الثالوث القدوس ؟
هل هو الاب ام الابن ام الروح القدس؟
او بعبارة اخرى هل تقصد بلفظ المسيح اى 
الاله المتجسد ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*




الزائر قال:


> مرحبا بك مرة اخرى يا عزيزى
> رجاء محبة ان توضح لى مفهوم لفظ المسيح لاهوتيا
> اى من هو شخصه اقنوميا فى الثالوث القدوس ؟
> هل هو الاب ام الابن ام الروح القدس؟
> ...



لو فهمت سؤالك صح ‏

المسيح هو الابن المتجسّد

لا تستطيع فصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت ، فهما ليسا منفصلين وليسا ممتزجين ‏


----------



## الزائر (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*



MeToo قال:


> لو فهمت سؤالك صح ‏
> 
> المسيح هو الابن المتجسّد
> 
> لا تستطيع فصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت ، فهما ليسا منفصلين وليسا ممتزجين ‏


اهلا بك  مرة اخرى يا عزيزى 
نعم حضرتك فهمت  سؤالى و اجبت عليه 
و انا اتفق معك تماما  
السيد المسيح بالفعل فى الايمان المسيحى هو 
هو الابن المتجسد 
و حضرتك سبق و قلت  



> كل ما للمسيح هو أزلي لا يزول ، بما في ذلك السلطان


 

لو كان الابن فقد  السلطان اثناء مرحلة التجسد 
كنت افهم جيدا لماذا دفع إليه مرة اخرى
أليس لاهوته متحد بناسوته ؟
فلماذا  يا عزيزى دفع اليه السلطان مرة اخرى ؟
لو كان فقده او تنازل  عنه فترة التجسد كنت فهمت انا لماذا دفع إليه مرة اخرى و ما كنت سئلت من الاساس  و شكرا لك  مرة اخرى عزيزى


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

> لو كان الابن فقد  السلطان اثناء مرحلة التجسد
> كنت افهم جيدا لماذا دفع إليه مرة اخرى
> أليس لاهوته متحد بناسوته ؟
> فلماذا  يا عزيزى دفع اليه السلطان مرة اخرى ؟
> لو كان فقده او تنازل  عنه فترة التجسد كنت فهمت انا لماذا دفع إليه مرة اخرى و ما كنت سئلت من الاساس  و شكرا لك  مرة اخرى عزيزى


*هو انت مش فاهم اصلا هو بيتكلم عن سلطان ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مايو 2011)

*اولا سلطان الدينونة وشرحتهالك عشر مرات
** اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللهِ، وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.*
*26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ،*
*27 وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.*
*28 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هذَا، فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ،* * 
ثانيا سلطان الحياة الابدية واعطائها لكل غنم رعيته 
** إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.*
*الاتنين دول دفعوا للمسيح 
اولا لانه قبل دينونتنا احنا فى جسده على خطايانا فاصبح هو الموكل بدينونة البشر فى نهاية الايام 
ثانيا لان بالمسيح سنصل للاب والحياة الابدية ان نعرف الاب بالمسيح يسوع المرسل  فاعطى الابن ان يعطى حياة ابدية لمن اعطاه لهم ابوه من خلال معرفة المسيح*
*أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْبَارُّ، إِنَّ الْعَالَمَ لَمْ يَعْرِفْكَ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَرَفْتُكَ، وَهؤُلاَءِ عَرَفُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.*


----------



## الزائر (28 مايو 2011)

> اولا سلطان الدينونة وشرحتهالك عشر مرات


عزيزى هل السيد المسيح  وحده  هو الذى   يدين العالم ؟؟؟
حسب الكتاب المقدس التلاميذ سيدينون اسباط بنى اسرائيل  الاثنى عشر  لوقا[FONT=&quot]22: 30 لتاكلوا و تشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي و تجلسوا على كراسي تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر 
[/FONT] بل  ان القديسين سيدينون العالم ايضا و المؤمنين سيدنون الملائكة 
[FONT=&quot]رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس

[FONT=&quot]6: 2 الستم تعلمون ان القديسين سيدينون العالم فان كان العالم يدان بكم افانتم غير مستاهلين للمحاكم الصغرى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6: 3 الستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة فبالاولى امور هذه الحياة [/FONT]

[/FONT]





> *ثانيا سلطان الحياة الابدية واعطائها لكل غنم رعيته*


 ما هى الحياة الابدية 
 انجيل يوحنا 
12: 49 لاني  لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الاب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول و بماذا اتكلم​ 12: 50 و انا  اعلم ان وصيته هي حياة ابدية فما اتكلم انا به فكما قال لي الاب هكذا اتكلم............................


اذا الحياة الابدية هى حفظ وصايا الاب

​انجيل مرقص :
17وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ، رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ وَجَثَا لَهُ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَالأَبَدِيَّةَ؟
18 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ.
19 أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. لاَ تَسْلُبْ. أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ
20 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، هذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي.
21 فَنَظَرَ  إِلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ وَأَحَبَّهُ، وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يُعْوِزُكَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ:  اِذْهَبْ بِعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ، فَيَكُونَ لَكَ  كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي . مرقص 10_17/21 
بدون تعليق احب  ان اعرفك ما ردكم على هذا الكلام الرائع


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 مايو 2011)

> عزيزى هل السيد المسيح وحده هو الذى يدين العالم ؟؟؟
> حسب الكتاب المقدس التلاميذ سيدينون اسباط بنى اسرائيل الاثنى عشر لوقا22: 30 لتاكلوا و تشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي و تجلسوا على كراسي تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر
> بل ان القديسين سيدينون العالم ايضا و المؤمنين سيدنون الملائكة
> رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس
> ...



نعم المسيح وحده هو الديان .

اما عن الايات اللى حضرتك جبتها ، فهى تقول بان البشر سيكونون موضع ادانة للغير او بمصطلح اخر ، فان حياة هؤلاء البشر ستكون موضع ادانة لغيرهم .

مثلا ، التلاميذ هم يهود ومن مجتمع يهودى ، وهم آمنوا بالمسيح / فايمانهم هو موضع دينونة لباقى اليهود الذين عاشوا فى نفس ظروفهم ولكنهم لم يؤمنوا ، وهكذا .

مثلا قال المسيح ايضا .
*John 12:48 *مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كَلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ، 

كلام المسيح ليس كيان حتى يدين ، ولكن المقصود ان من لا يسمع لكلام المسيح فهو فى وضع ادانة . 


> ما هى الحياة الابدية
> انجيل يوحنا ​
> 
> 
> ...



خطأ ، انت ايضا هنا تفقد معنى الاية بسبب الحرفية ، وعدم الاضطلاع ، فلو قرأت العهد الجديد مرة كاملة ، لما كتبت هذا .

قال المسيح 


*John 17:3 *وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. 

الحياة الابدية ليست معرفة ، وانما حياة تتم بمعرفة الله الاب وقبول ابنه .

كما قال ايضا المسيح فى مواضع اخرى .
John 3:16لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 

*John 3:36*الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ». 

John 6:40لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». 

الحياة الابدية تعنى الحياة التى لا نهاية لها / وهى ننالها بعد الموت ، المؤمنين ينالونها فى الملكوت ، والاشرار ينالونها فى الجحيم .
اما عن الاية اللى حضرتك جبتها ، ​

انجيل يوحنا 
12: 49 لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الاب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول و بماذا اتكلم 
12: 50 و انا اعلم ان وصيته هي حياة ابدية فما اتكلم انا به فكما قال لي الاب هكذا اتكلم............................

فهى تقول ، بان نوال الحياة الابدية لا يتم الا بصوان الوصايا وحفظها ، ليس المقصود هو حفظها كحفظ منهج معين ، وانما ان نعيش بيها ولا نكسرها . ، الحياة الابجية ليست وصية ، وانما حياة ننالها بحفظ الوصية .
​​​ولذلك قيل فى سفر الرؤيا على الشرير الذى لا ينفذ الوصايا .​


*Rev 21:8 *وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». 
الموت الثانى ، اى الموت بعد الموت الجسدى ، والمفصود هو الحياة الخالدة فى الجهنم .​​


----------



## الزائر (28 مايو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> نعم المسيح وحده هو الديان .
> 
> اما عن الايات اللى حضرتك جبتها ، فهى تقول بان البشر سيكونون موضع ادانة للغير او بمصطلح اخر ، فان حياة هؤلاء البشر ستكون موضع ادانة لغيرهم .
> 
> ...


لا تعليق من طرفى على التفسير الذى تفضلت به ؟
لانى كتبت هذا 



> بدون تعليق احب  ان اعرفك ما ردكم على هذا الكلام الرائع


شكرا لك زميلى العزيز على الرد 
و نعود مرة اخرى للسؤال 
هل عندما تجسد الابن  فقد او تنازل عن سلطانه 
حتى يدفع له مرة اخرى بعد القيامة ؟


----------



## الزائر (28 مايو 2011)

ارجو ان تكون الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس 
لان سبب الحوار هو المعرفة و ليس الجدال 
فأن كان يوجد رد  من الكتاب المقدس  فأهلا و سهلا به 
و أن لم يوجد فشكرا  لكل من شاركنى الحوار 
و شكر خاص  للاستاذ  شمس الحق  فهو بحق محاور محترم


----------



## تيمو (28 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> لو كان الابن فقد  السلطان اثناء مرحلة التجسد
> كنت افهم جيدا لماذا دفع إليه مرة اخرى
> أليس لاهوته متحد بناسوته ؟
> فلماذا  يا عزيزى دفع اليه السلطان مرة اخرى ؟
> لو كان فقده او تنازل  عنه فترة التجسد كنت فهمت انا لماذا دفع إليه مرة اخرى و ما كنت سئلت من الاساس  و شكرا لك  مرة اخرى عزيزى



وكيف فرضت أنه دُفِعَ مرة أخرى؟ هنا أنتَ من عليك أنتَ تأتي بالنص  هو لم يقول: دُفع إلي مرة أخرى بعد أن فقدته ! ولم يقول أنه بلا سلطان ، أو أنه فاقد لهذا السلطان

يقول المسيح: وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء  يعني المسيح لم ينفصل لحظة عن الله الآب 

فالمسيح عندما أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس  يعني أنه أخفى مجده الذي كان له قبل التجسّد عند الآب ، لأنه لو نزل وهو محاط بهذا المجد ولم يُخفيه ، لما استطاع أحد أن يراه ويحيا ! لذلك كان لا بد أن يُخفي هذا المجد حتى صعوده ، أي أن العلاقة التي أصبحت بيننا وبين الله الآب هي من خلال المسيح ، فالمسيح هو من سيتعامل مع البشر في كل شيء ، لذلك هذا السلطان المدفوع له ليس لأنه تخلّى عنه ، بل لأن العلاقة بين البشر والله أصبحت من خلال المسيح : فهو من سيدينهم وليس الآب ، اسمه يغفر ويشفي ولديه سلطان ، لذلك نحن نصلّي باسم المسيح للآب ، هل لأن الآب لا يسمع أو لأن الابن قدراته محدودة؟ كلا بل لأن العلاقة بين الله والبشر أصبحت من خلال المسيح 

المسيح يقول: كل ما للآب هو لي وأيضاً عندما غضب عليه بعض الفريسيين في كيف يغفر الخطايا قال: و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا  لاحظ أنه لم يقل: أُعطي له هذا السلطان لممارسة هذا الشيء !

أخيراً عندما قال دُفِع ، يبقى السؤال لماذا صاغها بصيغة المبني للمجهول ؟


----------



## الزائر (28 مايو 2011)

اهلا بالزميل المحترم 


> وكيف فرضت أنه دُفِعَ مرة أخرى؟ هنا أنتَ من عليك أنتَ تأتي بالنص  هو لم يقول: دُفع إلي مرة أخرى بعد أن فقدته ! ولم يقول أنه بلا سلطان ، أو أنه فاقد لهذا السلطان


احسنت
والان عليك ان تقول لى ما معنى هذا النص من انجيل الاصحاح الرابع
   ثمَّ أصعد إبليس الرب يسوع، إلى جبل عال، وأراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في  لحظة من   الزمان، وقال له إبليس: لكَ أعطي هذا   السلطان   كله.
ما معنى ثم اصعد ابليس الرب يسوع ؟؟؟ هل لو  معه اى سلطان على الارض كان يستطيع 
ابليس ان يصعده و من ثم يجربه ؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 مايو 2011)

*رد: سؤال  عن دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ*



> والان عليك ان تقول لى ما معنى هذا النص من انجيل الاصحاح الرابع
> ثمَّ أصعد إبليس الرب يسوع، إلى جبل عال، وأراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في  لحظة من   الزمان، وقال له إبليس: لكَ أعطي هذا   السلطان   كله.
> ما معنى ثم اصعد ابليس الرب يسوع ؟؟؟ هل لو  معه اى سلطان على الارض كان يستطيع
> ابليس ان يصعده و من ثم يجربه ؟



*لا مانع من الإعادة فالتكرار يعلّم الشطّار:
*



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *دُفع: أي من الآب الى الإبن. وهو ليس دفع زمني كما قال لك الأخوة. المسيح قبل قيامته من بين الأموات لم يُظهر سلطانه دائما بل أحيانا (في كلامه وأفعاله)، أما بعد القيامة فظهور سلطانه مستمر فلا ينقطع بسبب ذلك الإتضاع في صورة عبد. نقطة أخرى وهي الأهم أن السلطان الذي دُفع اليه موجودٌ له قبل كل الدهور وليس سلطان زمني يأخذه بعد أن كان غائبا عنه، والدليل:
> 
> 8. وَأَمَّا عَنْ الاِبْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. (عبرانيين 1)
> 
> ...



*معجزات المسيح أليست سلطانا؟ سحقه للشيطان أليس سلطانا وهو الوحيد الذي إستطاع ذلك؟ وهذا السلطان ليس زمنيا بل هو موجود قبل خلق العالم يعني أزلي وأيضا هو أبدي. تجربة الشيطان له هي بعكس ما تقول، دليل على سلطانه وسحقه لرأس ابليس وأعوانه، فشكرا لك على الدليل الإضافي، ومن فمك أدينك.* *لكن هذا السلطان لم يُظهر بشكل دائم قبل القيامة كما قلنا سابقا.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

> ما معنى ثم اصعد ابليس الرب يسوع ؟؟؟ هل لو  معه اى سلطان على الارض كان يستطيع
> ابليس ان يصعده و من ثم يجربه ؟



كان يجب ان تبحث عن الصورة الكاملة لتفهم :

*1 ثم أصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس.* 

مِن مَن ؟

من الروح القدس ، اما عن " أصعده " فهذا لا يعني انه حمله وصعد به !! بل يعني أنه كلمه اعلى الجبل بعدما صعد معه ..


----------



## تيمو (28 مايو 2011)

> ‎
> 
> 
> 
> ...




متشكرين ، طالما أحسنت ، أنا عاوز نجمة  كنّا في المدرسة يعطونا نجوم مع أحسنت‎ ‎

نرجع للجد

تبدأ خدمة يسوع بعد المعمودية بالتجربة على الجبل ، حيثُ يبدأ الإصحاح الرابع هكذا : أما يسوع فرجع من ‏الأردن ممتلئاً من الروح القدس ، وكان يُقتاد بالروح في البرية ...‏

لاحظ أن الذي يقوده في البرية هو الروح وليس إبليس ، والهدف من ذلك هدف روحي وهو أن المسيح قد ‏لُقّب بآدم الأخير ، يقول الانجيل: صار آدم الإنسان الأول نفساً حية وآدم الأخير روحاً محييا ، ولذلك كان لا بد ‏أن يُجرّب المسيح مثل تجربة آدم التي أت لسقوط البشرية ، فالقيادة لم تكن إعتباطية أو عشوائية من الروح‏

وأيضاً في مكان آخر مكتوب: لأنه جُرّب في كل شيء مثلنا ما عدا الخطية . أي أن المسيح بتجاربه الثالث ‏عاش كأي إنسان تحت التجربة ولكنه انتصر عليها ‏

وأخيراً ، أراك مستغرب من سلطان إبليس ، هو كما وصفه المسيح: رئيس هذا العالم ، وبمكان آخر قال عنه ‏الإنجيل: المشتكي ، دخل ذات يوم إلى محضر الرب ليشتكي أيوب وهو من طلب من الرب أن يُجرّب أيوب ، ‏فهل هذا يعني أن الله بلا سلطان ليسمع لقول إبليس ويسمح له أن يضرب أيوب كل هذه التجارب والآلام ‏
[/SIZE]


----------



## tony2005 (28 مايو 2011)

*من خلال متابعتى لتعليقات الاستاذ زائر
اشعر ان المشكلة فى الايه محل السؤال مشكلة لفظية وليست عقائدية
بص حضرتك 
اذا كانت كلمة دفع بفتح الدال والفاء 
فمن حقك ان تسال كل الاسئلة المنطقية التالية 
من الذى دفع ؟
متى دفع ؟
دفع لمن ؟
وهكذا .....
اما اذا كانت كلمة دفع بضم الدال وكسر الفاء 
فالسؤال الصحيح هنا هو 
دفع الى بحكم من ؟او بحكم ايه ؟
وبما ان تشكيل الايه مطابق للحالة الثانية 
فالسؤال الصحيح هنا 
هذا السلطان دفع الى المسيح بحكم من ؟او بحكم ايه؟
وتكون الاجابة المنطقية الوحيدة لهذا السؤال هى
دفع هذا السلطان للسيد المسيح بحكم كونه الكلمة (الله المتجسد)
لذلك السيد المسيح يمتلك هذا السلطان من الابد والى الازل 
فى ضوء هذا المنطق يمكن لحضرتك قراة المشاركات مرة اخرى 
واتمنى ان تكون الامور اكثر وضوحا*


----------



## الزائر (28 مايو 2011)

tony2005 قال:


> *من خلال متابعتى لتعليقات الاستاذ زائر
> اشعر ان المشكلة فى الايه محل السؤال مشكلة لفظية وليست عقائدية
> بص حضرتك
> اذا كانت كلمة دفع بفتح الدال والفاء
> ...


احسنت احسنت احسنت 
هو ده بالفعل محور و هدف السؤال 
انا كنت على وشك ان اشك فى اللغة التى اسئل 
بها و هل هى مفهومةلغيرى ام مبهمة ؟:a82: و من ثم  كنت اعود فأردد  السؤال مرة اخرى . والان 
انا كل مشكلتى فى  قراءتى للعدد هى كلمة دفع بضم الدال و كسر الفاء يقول السيد المسيح 
دفع  إلى ؟  لماذا
لان انا افهم ان الدافع  غير المدفوع له 
و محدش يقولى مثلا  لو انت صاحب عمل و بتعمل ميزانية فبتخرج منها مصروفاتك فبتقول دفعت لنفسى كذا و يبقى انت الدافع و انت المدفوع له  فى نفس الوقت . اسف على المثل فهذا اقرب شئ حاولت افهم به معنى كلمة دفع 
ام لماذا لا افهم انا معنى كلمة دفع بهذا المثال 
لان الله ليس فى احتياج لكى يبرر و يفسر لى اعماله . 
و امام هذا العدد  اقف محتارا  و متسائلا ما المعنى؟ 
ماذا  يريد ان يبلغنى السيد المسيح من خلال جملة دفع الى كل سلطان ...
و هل هذا السلطان المدفوع دفع لناسوته؟ ام دفع لللاهوته؟ 
ام دفع للاله المتجسد ؟
و شكرا للجميع  و اعتذر للجميع  ايضا 
لانى ارهقتكم بتكرار السؤال من وجهة نظرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

> دفع  إلى ؟  لماذا


لانه كان في حالة إخلاء للمجد ..


----------



## الزائر (28 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لانه كان في حالة إخلاء للمجد ..


اهلا بك استاذنا 
حالة إخلاء المجد 
هل المقصود منها التخلى عن المجد اىانفصاله 
ام اخفاء المجد عن  كل المخلوقات ما عدا الملائكة  فلا يعرفه احد . 
و الاختيار الثانى هو ما  افهمه انا عن حالة اخلاء المجد


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

> هل المقصود منها التخلى عن المجد اىانفصاله
> ام اخفاء المجد عن  كل المخلوقات ما عدا الملائكة  فلا يعرفه احد .
> و الاختيار الثانى هو ما  افهمه انا عن حالة اخلاء المجد


حاول ان تلتزم بألفاظي ، لم اقل لفظ " إخفاء " الآن ، قلت " اخلاء " ولهذا قيل عن المسيح " يسوع وُضع _قليلا عن الملائك_ " ، المسيح لم يتخلى بالمعنى العامي عن مجده ولكنه لم يستخدمه في فائدته إلا قليلا جداً



الإختيار الثاني ، خاطيء تماما فإبتعد عنه ، اقصد هنا ان ما تتكلم فيه في الموضوع لا علاقة له بـ الإخفاء عن البشر والشياطيين ، 


لو لم تفهم ردي هذا ، ردي بإختصار ،

المقصود بإخلاء المجد هو ، وقف استخدام القدرات الإلهية في الحياة الأرضية ( اللهم الا قليل جدا ) ..


----------



## tony2005 (29 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> احسنت احسنت احسنت
> هو ده بالفعل محور و هدف السؤال
> انا كنت على وشك ان اشك فى اللغة التى اسئل
> بها و هل هى مفهومةلغيرى ام مبهمة ؟:a82: و من ثم  كنت اعود فأردد  السؤال مرة اخرى . والان
> ...


*استاذ زائر 
الاجابة ببساطة هى 
المسيح يريد ان يخبرك انه الله المتجسد
فعندما تسمع هذه الايه كما سمعها التلاميذ وقت المسيح
تتسائل من الذى  يمتلك كل هذا السلطان سوى الله 
اما بخصوص لفظ دفع الى 
فليس المقصود ان المسيح كان لا يمتلك السلطان ثم اتى الله (الاب)ودفع له هذا السلطان
بل المقصود ان هذا السلطان دفع له(بمعنى يمتلكه )بحكم كونه الابن المساوى للاب فى الجوهر *


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مايو 2011)

*


الزائر قال:



			اهلا بك استاذنا 
حالة إخلاء المجد 
هل المقصود منها التخلى عن المجد اىانفصاله 
ام اخفاء المجد عن  كل المخلوقات ما عدا الملائكة  فلا يعرفه احد . 
و الاختيار الثانى هو ما  افهمه انا عن حالة اخلاء المجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كتبسيط لرد الاخ مولكا حتي تتضح الصوره امامك :
المسيح لم يات الي الارض الا ليخلص البشرية من خطاياها ..و لكي يخلصوا كان ينبغي ان يجعلهم يؤمنوا ..و لكن البشر لا يؤمنون الا بعد ان يروا المعجزات :
[Q-BIBLE]مت 12 : 38
38  حينئذ اجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين يا معلّم نريد ان نرى منك آية.
39  فاجاب وقال لهم ..جيل شرير وفاسق.. يطلب آية ..ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
40  لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال.[/Q-BIBLE]

ومن اجل تحقيق الامر المذكور في الايه 40 كان  لزاما ان المسيح يتمجد بالقيامة من بين الاموات  ليس كانسان و انما كاله ..و لهذا " اخلي مجده"  اي لم يستخدم قواته كاله.. فتركهم يقبضون عليه كلص و يحاكمونه و يستهزئون به و يلطمونه ثم يصلبونه ظانين انهم قد قتلوه كانسان معدوم القدرات و لا يستطيع ان يخلص نفسه :
[Q-BIBLE]51  واذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع مدّ يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه.
52  فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون.
53  أتظن اني لا استطيع الآن ان اطلب الى ابي فيقدم لي اكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة.​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]38  حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين وواحد عن اليسار
39  وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم
40  قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلّص نفسك.ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.
41  وكذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا وهم يستهزئون مع الكتبة والشيوخ قالوا
42  خلّص آخرين واما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلّصها.ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به.​[/Q-BIBLE]

و لكن تاتي اللحظة التي يتمجد فيها ابن الله و تظهر قوته الحقيقية كاله لكي يؤمن هؤلاء حسبما كلمهم ..فبعد الموت يقوم من بين الاموات و فاعلا ما هو اعظم من مجرد تخليص نفسه من محاكميه او النزول عن صليبه .

اخلي نفسه اخذا صورة عبد لكي يمجد الاب ابنه فيمجد الابن ابيه بتمجيده  له فيؤمن هؤلاء و يخلصون و لا يهلكون:
[Q-BIBLE]4  انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
5  والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
6  انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك.
7  والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك​[/Q-BIBLE]

​*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (29 مايو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل " زائر",,

الزملاء كفوا و ووفوا , و لكن لي أيضا اضافة سيطة قد تلقي الضوء أكثر على السؤال.

هناك كلمة مفتاحية في "سلطان" السيد المسيح الا و هي " ابن الانسان".

مثلا يوحنا 5 :  27 "وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ."

أو  حينما يتكلم عن ملكوته العتيد اني ياتي مع قديسيه ليصنع دينونة يقول في متى :

" Matthew 25:31-46  
 31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.  32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ،  33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ."


بطرس يوضح هذا الحق ايضا في خطابه لليهودي فيقول عن " الرجل " المعين من الله للدينونة, اي السيد المسيح, او بكلمة اخرى " ابن الانسان" :

لأَنَّهُ( أي الله) أَقَامَ يَوْمًا هُوَ فِيهِ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَدِينَ الْمَسْكُونَةَ بِالْعَدْلِ، بِرَجُل قَدْ عَيَّنَهُ، مُقَدِّمًا لِلْجَمِيعِ إِيمَانًا إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.

فالسيد المسيح هو " ابن الله" من ناحية لاهوته, و هو "ابن الانسان" من ناحية ناسوته



فسلطان الدينونة هو لله ( اي الاب و الابن و الروح القدس) :

 "أَدَيَّانُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ عَدْلاً؟" (تكوين 18) ," فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟" (رومية 3).

 و هذا يشمل الابن بلاهوته و هو سلطان ازلي ابدي, و لكن من ناحية الناسوت كان يجب ان يعطى في وقت ما و ذلك لان الناسوت لم يكن ازلي, بل في الوقت المعين  و عند ملئ الزمان ولد السيد المسيح ( ناسوت).



فسلطان الموت و الحياة و الدينونة هو سلطان ازلي ابدي في يد  الابن بلاهوته لانه هو الله, و اما بناسوته فقد اعطي من الله الاب له ( مع انه له بلاهوته). هذا من ناحية, و من ناحية اخرى فالدينونة ستكون من السيد المسيح لابسا جسده الممجد و جالسا على كرسيه, اي بكلمة اخرى ستكون الدينونة في عالم محسوس تدان فيه الاجساد و الارواح .

فكل من قبل السيد المسيح في الامه و موته و قيامته, قبله السيد المسيح ايضا مخلضا اياه من الخطايا, ز كل من لم يقبل اليد المسيح كمخلص, فسيقبله( غصبا عنه) ديانا له, اي سيقبل دينونة مخيفة من يده. لانه لا يتبرر قدامه حي.

كل المودة.


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

tony2005 قال:


> *استاذ زائر
> الاجابة ببساطة هى
> المسيح يريد ان يخبرك انه الله المتجسد
> فعندما تسمع هذه الايه كما سمعها التلاميذ وقت المسيح
> ...


اهلا بك زميلى العزيز
حضرتك تقول 
 ان دفع له  معناها يمتلكه !!!

و طبعا لو سئلت عن جملة من الكتاب مثل 
انا لا اقدر ..  هاتقول لى حضرتك ان معناها 
انا قادر على كل  شئ 
وان كان سؤالى عن جملة .فأعطى  سلطانا و مجدا 
ستكون اجابتك معناها. مالك السلطان و المجد 
يا استاذى العزيز انا  اعرف جيدا ان يسوع مخبأه فيه كل كنوز المعرفه وسلطانه ابدى ازلى و استطيع ان اتى لك بأعداد كثيرة تعطيك هذا المعنى 
لكن سؤالى واضح ومحدد لمن دفع هذا السلطان ؟
هل للاهوت ام للناسوت ام  للاله المتجسد ؟
مع وافر احترامى و تقديرى للجميع 


*
*


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

اهلا بك زميلى الاستاذ : مصلوب لاجلى 
تقول حضرتك



> فسلطان الموت و الحياة و الدينونة هو سلطان ازلي ابدي في يد  الابن بلاهوته  لانه هو الله


انا متفق مع فى ذلك   اما قولك



> و اما بناسوته فقد اعطي من الله الاب له ( مع انه له بلاهوته)



لماذا  بناسوته اعطى له  من الله الاب مع  تأكيدك   ( مع انه له بلاهوته)   
و شكرا على مداخلتك الكريمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

> و طبعا لو سئلت عن جملة من الكتاب مثل
> انا لا اقدر ..  هاتقول لى حضرتك ان معناها
> انا قادر على كل  شئ


صراحة شيء عجيب أن تستنكر مما لا تفهمه !
يجب ان تفهم في البداية ثم تستنكر !


المسيح قال " انا لا اقدر ان افعل *من نفسي* " ، لانه ليس من نفسه " بل هو واحد مع الآب " ، طيب هل في دليل على الكلام ده حرفياً ، ! طبعا !

اقرأ :


19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل *من نفسه* شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لان *مهما* عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.



يبقى المسيح نفسه لما قال " من نفسه " رجع وقال " مهما " ، يبقى المقصود من قول المسيح انه لا يفعل اي شيء بمفرده لانه هو نفسه ليس وحده بل متحدا مع الآب والروح القدس ، 

حاول ان تكن تلميذا وتتعلم اللاهوت قبل ان تستنكر بهذه الطريقة ، فلو اردت الفهم لأفهمناك ، وإن لم ترد فأنت غير مجبر على السؤال او الإجابة .. فلا تسيء لدين اعضاء المنتدى الذي استضافك بهذه الطريقة ..





> لكن سؤالى واضح ومحدد لمن دفع هذا السلطان ؟
> هل للاهوت ام للناسوت ام  للاله المتجسد ؟


لا يوجد إنفصال بعد الإتحاد فلا يجوز ان تنسب شيء للناسوت فقط ، ، الإجابة : الإله المتجسد الذي أخلى ذاته ..




> لماذا  بناسوته اعطى له  من الله الاب مع  تأكيدك   ( مع انه له بلاهوته)


اللهم أعطني الصبر ..


نعيد ، لان الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت كان في حالة إخلاء للمجد وبالتالي فيجوز أن يعطى !

اتمنى عدم التكرار مرة أخرى !


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> صراحة شيء عجيب أن تستنكر مما لا تفهمه !
> يجب ان تفهم في البداية ثم تستنكر !
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا بك يا  استاذى 
حضرتك كتبت الاتى 



> نعيد ، لان الناسوت المتجسد باللاهوت كان في حالة إخلاء للمجد وبالتالي فيجوز أن يعطى !


أنا اول مره اشوف حاجه اسمها الناسوت المتجسد باللهوت 
هذا تعبير لاهوتى خاطئ جدا  
و لو حضرتك  تقصد اللاهوت اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد . انا معاك 
لكن كيف  يدفع له السلطان و الذى اخلى نفسه لاهوت 
هل عندما اخلى نفسه لاهوته اصبح اقل من قبل ان يخلى نفسه ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

> أنا اول مره اشوف حاجه اسمها الناسوت المتجسد باللهوت


غلطة مني
الصحيح :

الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت ..



> هذا تعبير لاهوتى خاطئ جدا


لا تقل هذه الكلمة مرة اخرى هنا فأنت لست اهلا لكي تفهم كلامي فضلا ان تصححه ..



> لكن كيف  يدفع له السلطان و الذى اخلى نفسه لاهوت


كمل الكلام ، اللاهوت اخلى نفسه *( آخذا صورة عبد )*  يبقى يعني اية ازاي ؟



> هل عندما اخلى نفسه لاهوته اصبح اقل من قبل ان يخلى نفسه ؟؟


يعني اية اخلى نفسه لاهوته !!

ومين قال موضوع اخلى لاهوته دي !!!؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

الى الآن لم ار منك اي تقدم في الحوار بل تعيد ما رددنا عليه وهذا يعني انك هنا لتضيع الوقت وهذا سيدفعني في اقرب فرصلة للتبليغ عن الموضوع !


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

انا بسئل هل عندما اخلى نفسه .
لاهوته اصبح اقل من قبل ان يخلى نفسه ؟
و عبارة اخلى نفسه من الكتاب 
 *لكنه أخلى نفسه،  				آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس*
ما هو معنى نفسه ؟


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الى الآن لم ار منك اي تقدم في الحوار بل تعيد ما رددنا عليه وهذا يعني انك هنا لتضيع الوقت وهذا سيدفعني في اقرب فرصلة للتبليغ عن الموضوع !


لو حوارى به ازعاج لكم من ناحية تضييع وقتكم 
فأنتم الاداراة  و افعلوا ما تريدون هذا شأنكم لا تدخل لى فيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> انا بسئل هل عندما اخلى نفسه .
> لاهوته اصبح اقل من قبل ان يخلى نفسه ؟
> و عبارة اخلى نفسه من الكتاب
> *لكنه أخلى نفسه،                  آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس*
> ما هو معنى نفسه ؟



شرحت هذا قبل هذا ولن اكرر كلامي مرة اخرى فعليك ان تكون واعي لكلامي وكلامك


اين الجديد الذي تسأل عنه ؟



> لو حوارى به ازعاج لكم من ناحية تضييع وقتكم
> فأنتم الاداراة  و افعلوا ما تريدون هذا شأنكم لا تدخل لى فيه



سيحدث عن قريب ..


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مايو 2011)

*ولاخر مرة هرد على السؤال دا لانى تعبت بجد
*


> من هو الذى يقول عنه الابن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك ؟
> مستحيل ان يكون يقصد مساواة عمل الاب مع عمل الناسوت
> و بالتالى نفسه المقصودة فى النص  هى  لاهوته
> و لذلك سؤالى عندما اخلى نفسه و التى هى لاهوته لماذا احتاج لان يدفع الاب  سلطان  اليه .  هل لاهوته اصبح اقل من لاهوت الاب  بعد اخلاء نفسه ؟


*علشان كدا لما سالتنى قولتلك الاب دفع للابن
سالتى لاهوتا ام ناسوتا
قولتلك مفيش حاجة اسمها لاهوت وناسوت في كيان واحد اسمه الله الكلمة المتجسد(الابن الوحيد)يتكلم بصفته وشخصه كشخص واحد 
وفى الاية دى لما قال مهما فعل ذاك فانا ايضا افعل فهو يقصد كيان واحد الابن المتجسد الكلمة الظاهر فى الجسد وليس لاهوت ابن الله فقط
رجوعا لسؤالك لان الموضوع طول اكتر من اللزم
سالت حضرتك عن المعنى الخاص فى سفردانيال كيف ان يهوه سيطعى السلطان لقديم الايام الذى قربوه اليه الذى هو نفسه ابن الانسان واعطاه سلطان على جميع الامم
الاجابة وبكل اختصار 
لان مسحة الابن بالروح فى تجسده ارتضى ان يكون مخلصا وبقيامته غلب وانتصر واستحق ان يجلس على يمين عظمة ابيه فى حين انه قبل التجسد كائن فى حضن ابيه ولم يزل وفى تجسده 
جلوسه عن يمين ابيه واعطاء الله الاب سلطان الدينونة واعطاء الحياة الابدية للابن على حساب عمله (مجدنى ايها الاب ليمجدك ابنك ايضا)
والاية دى تتطول شرحها واوعدك لو دخلت كمان 3 ايام بالظبط هتلاقى موضوع كامل عن كل الاعتراضات دى 
اختصارا استحق ان ياخذ كل سلطان ليس لانه مجرد منه لكن حسب طبيعة عمله كمخلص وملك ومسيا ظهر التمايز الوظيفى بين الابن والابن فى شركتهم فى خلاص البشرية
اب راسل وابن مرسل
اب ديان وابن مدان
اب قابل الذبيحةوابن ذبيح
اب يمجد والابن يتمجد وابن يمجد واب يتمجد بعلاقة متبادلة وشركة حقيقة
اب يحب الابن ودفع كل شئ فى يد ابنه وابن يحب الاب ويظهر مجده امام العالم ويصبح وريثا وملكا ملكا بلا انقضاء  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

الآن شرحنا الآتي 

1. معنى الإخلاء
2. معنى الدفع
3. الجهة الدافعة والجهة المدفوع لها
4. الطبيعى الإلهية للإله المتسجد


كل هذا تم شرحه ولن نشرحه مرة اخرى ، إن كان لديك اعتراض فقدمه بدليل وان لم يكن ولم تفهم فهذه مشكلتك وحدك ..


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مايو 2011)

*اعذرنى لو مش عارف انزلك مراجع لانى حاليا خارج البيت وبكلمك سريعا
بس اعتقد الىل قدم كافى جدا لتقديم الفكر الاهوتى بخصوص اعطاء الاب للابن كل السلطان  
*


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

> علشان كدا لما سالتنى قولتلك الاب دفع للابن
> سالتى لاهوتا ام ناسوتا
> قولتلك مفيش حاجة اسمها لاهوت وناسوت في كيان واحد اسمه الله الكلمة المتجسد(الابن الوحيد)يتكلم بصفته وشخصه كشخص واحد
> وفى الاية دى لما قال مهما فعل ذاك فانا ايضا افعل فهو يقصد كيان واحد الابن المتجسد الكلمة الظاهر فى الجسد وليس لاهوت ابن الله فقط


اهلا يا  استاذ شمس الحق 
يا استاذ  شمس الحق انا بسئل لماذا يدفع الاب السلطان الى  الاله المتجسد اللى هو لاهوت الابن المتحد بالناسوت  على الرغم من وجود لاهوت الابن ؟
ليه الاب يدفع له السلطان و الاصل ان لاهوت الاب مساوى لللاهوت الابن اى ان الابن مش محتاج ان يدفع له الاب اى شئ لانه نور من نور اله حق من اله حق . الاله المتجسد  اله كامل مش محتاج شئ خالص .  الا لو كان لاهوت الابن  اقل من لاهوت الاب  
فلذلك يدفع الاب الى الاله المتجسد  السلطان  
و هذا اخر ما عندى من اسئلة فى هذا  الامر 
و تحياتى للجميع


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مايو 2011)

> يه الاب يدفع له السلطان و الاصل ان لاهوت الاب مساوى لللاهوت الابن اى ان  الابن مش محتاج ان يدفع له الاب اى شئ لانه نور من نور اله حق من اله حق .  الاله المتجسد  اله كامل مش محتاج شئ خالص .  الا لو كان لاهوت الابن  اقل  من لاهوت الاب
> فلذلك يدفع الاب الى الاله المتجسد  السلطان
> و هذا اخر ما عندى من اسئلة فى هذا  الامر


*ومين جاب سيرة لاهوت الابن
انا مش قولتلك ان لاهوت الابن مساو للاب من كل ناحية
الابن قبل طبيعتنا الببشرية فبالتالى وضع قليلا عن الملائكة(ابى اعظم منى) فبالتالى سيتمجد والاب سيمجده 
الكلمة ممجد فى ذاته كابن الله الازلى الكلمة المتجسد فى ملئ الزمن مجد لما اتم عمله كمخلص *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مايو 2011)

*بالرغم منى مبحبش الامثلة اوى فى الاهوتيات لان كل الامثلة قاصرة لكنى ساعطيك مثلا
لو ملك ارسل ابنه فى صورة عبيده ليصلح امر معين فى مملكته ولابد وان يتمم عمله وهو فى صورة اى واحد من رعايا مملكة ابيه واتم عمله ولما رجع لابيه قال له ابوه اليوم دفعت الى يدك كل سلطان وستجلس عن يمينى فى مجدى 
فهل ابن الملك لم يكن ممجدا قبل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اخذ شيئا لم يكن يملكه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل زاد ابن الملك شيئا قبل وبعد تمجيده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الفرق ان مجده ظهر الذى كان له قبل كل العالم وكان عند ابيه ظهر بعد لما ظهر لنا ووضح لنا سلطانه 

*​


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ومين جاب سيرة لاهوت الابن
> انا مش قولتلك ان لاهوت الابن مساو للاب من كل ناحية
> الابن قبل طبيعتنا الببشرية فبالتالى وضع قليلا عن الملائكة(ابى اعظم منى) فبالتالى سيتمجد والاب سيمجده
> الكلمة ممجد فى ذاته كابن الله الازلى الكلمة المتجسد فى ملئ الزمن مجد لما اتم عمله كمخلص *


الاله المتجسد  عبارة عن ايه ؟
لاهوت الابن المتحد بالناسوت 
و اثناء التجسد لاهوت الابن لم يفقد اى شئ من 
لاهوته عشان يعطيه له الاب تانى او يدفع له 
فلماذا يقول دفع الى  ؟ الا  لو كان لاهوته اصبح اقل  فأستحق ان يدفع له


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *بالرغم منى مبحبش الامثلة اوى فى الاهوتيات لان كل الامثلة قاصرة لكنى ساعطيك مثلا
> لو ملك ارسل ابنه فى صورة عبيده ليصلح امر معين فى مملكته ولابد وان يتمم عمله وهو فى صورة اى واحد من رعايا مملكة ابيه واتم عمله ولما رجع لابيه قال له ابوه اليوم دفعت الى يدك كل سلطان وستجلس عن يمينى فى مجدى
> فهل ابن الملك لم يكن ممجدا قبل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل اخذ شيئا لم يكن يملكه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


هذا كلام جميل فى حالة وجود شخصين مختلفين لكل واحد شخصية غير الاخرى لكل واحد جسد و عقل و روح غير الاخر
لكن نحن نتكلم  عن اله واحد لان الاب والابن والروح القدس  اله واحد


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

> عشان يعطيه له الاب تانى



من قال اصلا انه اعطاه اللاهوت ؟



> فلماذا يقول دفع الى  ؟



قلنا واجبنا وانت مازلت تكرر !!




استاذ شمس ، ارجو الإكتفاء بهذا كله فالموضوع دخل في الصفحة التاسعة وهو مازال يكرر سؤاله :



> فلماذا يقول دفع الى  ؟


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من قال اصلا انه اعطاه اللاهوت ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا  لم  اقل  اعطاه اللاهوت 
انا اتكلم عن كل سلطان على الارض و فى السماء


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

> انا  لم  اقل  اعطاه اللاهوت



قلت :



> و اثناء التجسد لاهوت الابن لم يفقد اى شئ من
> لاهوته عشان يعطيه له الاب تانى او يدفع له


----------



## الزائر (29 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> قلت :


عزيزى انا  اقصد  ان اللاهوت هو صاحب السلطان 
و بما ان لاهوت الابن مساوى لللاهوت الاب 
فبعد التجسد مش هايحتاج الاله المتجسد الى لاهوت الاب ان يدفع له السلطان  الا  فى حالة ان 
يكون لاهوت الابن المتحد بالناسوت  اصبح  اقل من لاهوت الاب  .  
و شكرا  لك على تعبك معى


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مايو 2011)

> فبعد التجسد مش هايحتاج الاله المتجسد الى لاهوت الاب


ما علاقة لاهوت الآب بالدفع ؟!!



> يكون لاهوت الابن المتحد بالناسوت  اصبح  اقل من لاهوت الاب  .



من قال هذا الكلام ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مايو 2011)

> فكما لاحظت حضرتك السؤال يأتى منى مرارا  و تكرارا  بسبب تكرار الردود بنفس



بل بسبب عدم قدرتك على الفهم ..



> سبب اعادة السؤال كل مرة تعود للاتى :



لم يكن الآتي موجودا طوال الـ 9 صفحات لتكذب وتقول انك تعيد من اجله كمثال ..



> عبارة ابن الله ما معناها ؟  اجابتى انا  ان معناها  يسوع المسيح الاله المتجسد



ما علاقتنا بإجابتك انت ؟



> عبارة ابن الانسان ما معناها ؟ اجابتى انا  ان معناها الناسوت فقط



ما علاقتنا بإجابتك انت ؟



> فبما ان من وجهة نظرى ان ابن الانسان معناها الناسوت فقط


ما علاقتنا بوجهة نظرك ؟



> اذاّ  فمعنى اجابتك  السابقة كالتالى من وجهة نظرى



ما علاقتنا بوجهة نظرك ؟


> اذاّ يا عزيزى انت تؤله الانسان و تجعل منه إله


لم يقل احد هذا الكلام !


> هذا ما فهمته منك



اذن لم تفهم شيء !




الآن شرجنا كل شيء ، ما الإعتراض او ما الذي نجيب عليه أكثر ؟



> لا تتعجلوا فى الاجابة



لا يوجد تعجل لان الإجابة تم تقديمها ، فكيف نتعجل على شيء مر وانتهى ؟






آخر فرصة لك ، قدم اعتراضا او سؤال لم نجب عليه ..


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2011)

نكتفي بالأجوبة المقدمة و نغلق الموضوع بسبب التشتيت و تفسير العقيدة المسيحية بحسب المزاج الإسلامي العكر


----------

